# Why I love having 2 'poos' !



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Before we got Honey, Biscuit was a pretty sedate walker unless walking with another dog. Now that he's acquired his new 'personal trainer' Honey, I am really enjoying our daily walks. She is a crazy girl on walks and never stops running! They spotted a squirrel and Biscuit is seen trying to get up the tree! They then run crazy, along with 2 gun shots! Honey is the vocal one! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iyd6XHdTGV4&feature=plcp


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely - it doesn't look as if you need to walk much, just stand still and let them race around and around and around!!
Kiki has just discovered the joys of bunny hunting... but she has not encountered a squirrel yet! Inzi is only interested in her ball on walks so they don't tend to chase together when we are out... although Kiki is keen to play with everything we meet when we are out!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

What fun they're having!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Could not agree more my two are just the same!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

This makes me want 2!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Your two poo's are both adorable. It's always nice for them to have company


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

They certainly look like they are having lots of fun,it is great with more than one poo,my 3 chase each other holding onto tails.....a little poo train


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like they were having the best time - and not reacting to gunshot either, brilliant.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So sweet, in my case Betty is now the chaser as Ted is already bigger and quicker....she always barks whilst she is chasing him...It can get very noisy!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

njm said:


> This makes me want 2!


I highly recommend it! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> So sweet, in my case Betty is now the chaser as Ted is already bigger and quicker....she always barks whilst she is chasing him...It can get very noisy!!


Funny because just a moment before, it was that way round, with Honey in the lead and Biscuit barking frantically while he was chasing. He sounds so comical and has always loved chasing other dogs. It was that behaviour that made me get him a companion! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I totally agree Jane, watching my two play is the best part of dog ownership...so much more fun. 
How is Honeys coat developing...it's hard to see from the clip..is she still quite smooth coated??


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a great video Jane... They look like they're having the best time together... Lovely to watch 

xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Jane, that made me smile and laugh!! That is exactly how Sami and Carley act together outside!! Carley tries soooo hard to keep up, and will even "cheat" and cut across for the occasional catch up!! We love to see them doing "orbits" in the yard, its sooo funny! Occasionally they will get going in the house, round and round, jumping, hopping, growling and nipping each others tails!! Carley is finally growing a bit and can actually give him a run for his money!! Her coat is still wirey, but filling in just a bit.
I loved that video, have watched it 3 times! Love comparing them as they are almost the exact ages! You made my evening!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it. I am so jealous. I wish i could let Jake run like that every day. We have to travel to get to a nice place where he can go off leash. Boy can Honey run for a little girl


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Jane . . I have sent you a pm


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

That is a lovely clip. thanks for sharing it, So what happens when you get 3? lol. 

We often go for walks with my friend and her spaniel, Maggie. Maggie is like lightning and Coco can never keep up with Maggie she jsut chases her everywhere. Now and again Maggie stops and waits for Coco to catch up, lol.


----------

